
Ask HN: Resources on writing specifications - tmaly
What resources do you use to help non-technical staff learn how to write requirements and specifications documents?
======
troydavis
While there's no one right way, here's a well-documented approach that works
for its author:

[https://goberoi.com/on-writing-product-
specs-5ca697b992fd](https://goberoi.com/on-writing-product-specs-5ca697b992fd)

[https://goberoi.com/on-writing-product-
roadmaps-a4d72f96326c](https://goberoi.com/on-writing-product-
roadmaps-a4d72f96326c)

~~~
tmaly
Thanks, this is a great start for me.

